# Luke



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

I miss you, beautiful Luke. You enjoyed the simple pleasures in life.....rolling in the snow, snoozing in a patch of sunlight, ice cubes, a walk to the mailbox, and watching the horses in the field. You were with us for what seemed only a short time until a wonderful family adopted you. They gave you only the best, and in return, you gave all that you had. 

This evening I will search the sky for your bright star, Luke. You are there, waiting for when we will be together. 

I love you, Luke. Wait for me in the beautiful field of wildflowers.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

That was beautiful


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I agree. What a loving tribute. R.I.P. dear Luke.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

What a beautiful tribute and photo. You will be reunited at the Bridge one day. 

I am sitting here crying and have only Kleenex with either lotion or Vicks. Not good.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Cathy,

I am so sorry, what a beautiful face.

I always seem to find what I am looking for in the sky, and I am sure you will find the star you are looking for









Luke is such a beautiful name, and my thoughts and prayers are with you all.








Luke


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for your kind thoughts.







I'm struggling with the news.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

We'll all be looking up, Luke. Let your star shine bright.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm sure Jodi Bell welcomed him at the bridge.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh no!! I am shocked and saddened. I know you had him for quite some time. Oh man, this is too sad. I am so, so sorry!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

So sorry







Many thoughts to you and all of Luke's family and friends

What a beautiful picture and tribute.

Rest in Peace and Run Free, Luke


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I am so sorry Cathy. You know how dear Luke is to me. My heart is breaking with this news.

I am so thankful he had you and his adopted family, even if it was for such a short time, he knew love.

RIP Luke.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Cathy, I am so sorry. He had a wonderful life with you as his foster mom and then his terrific family who loved him so dearly. I feel so bad for you and I'm sure his family is just devastated. Please tell them our thoughts and prayers are with them, as they are with you. That's my favorite picture of Luke...


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

hugs


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Tammy, I think we both had a good cry yesterday. We loved this gentle soul so much.
















Thank you everyone for your heartfelt words of encouragement. It truly helps to shoulder this burden we bear.









Yesterday I went out to the pasture where the horses were. They came right up to me and ever so gently nuzzled me. I leaned into them and rested my head against them, letting their scent soothe me. They knew I needed them. They knew Luke loved to watch horses. I truly felt so privileged to be a part of that special moment.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

Beautiful tribute. So sorry to hear this news.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







RIP Luke, you will be missed.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

rip, good boy


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

What beautiful eyes! So sorry for your loss!


----------



## AwfulQuiet (May 15, 2002)

I am very, very sorry...


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

His family misses him terribly. I still can't look at his sweet face without crying. I truly look forward to the day that I don't have to hurt like this anymore.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry. He was such a handsome boy.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

that was a beautiful tribute...what a handsome boy.

All teary-eyed here at work...I'm so sorry for this loss.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Historian made this beautiful video of my Luke. I can't thank her enough for her time and talent she devoted to this project.














Thank you, Chris, from the bottom of my heart. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoOArPFbozc


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

It was such a beautiful tribute









There are some really great people on this forum


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Yes, and I am fortunate to know several.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Cathy, Luke was a very special boy. How wonderful of Chris to dedicate this touching tribute to him.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Chris, that video is beautiful and touching. I know it must mean the world to Cathy and also to Luke's family. It has inspired me to do the same for my Max...


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

SeanRescueMom, thank you.









Kris, the first person I thought of do create a tribute was Historian. I was so impressed with her rescue videos that I just _had_ to have her create one for Luke's family and friends. She did a fantastic job and I'm so very pleased with it. Perhaps your Max will have a beautiful tribute as well.


----------

